# Spanish Language training?



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Does anyone know where in the New York City area (including close-in New Jersey) I could find a course in Spanish for Foodservice Supervisors ? Most of the courses I've looked at are either for a different industry, or just general instruction. Gracias por su ayuda. :look:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

When I opened that Marriott in Times Square, they used to send us someplace for just that type of learning. Call the F.S. Dept or Human Res. and ask. I believe there was other people there. They might still do this.
Jeff


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestion. Will do!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

How about English for Spanish speaking foodservice personnel? Perhaps that might be easier. As a matter of fact, why not English for all non-native English speakers? I once worked in a kitchen where all the chefs spoke French, the DMO's spoke only Spanish, the waitstaff were a hodgepodge of cultures from all around the world and the two bussers were Laotian. What a nightmare! Good thing the Laotians spoke a smattering of Cantonese and were well versed in French. This way I could communicate with the chefs.

Kuan


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Dear Kuan -- the training is for ME. I need to learn more Spanish.

You raised a good point, though. Right now there's a thread on ON THE RAIL about the multitude of languages in kitchens and FOH.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Oh, for you, heh  Hmm, it's called reading the post kuan....

Kuan


----------



## wagamama (Sep 20, 2001)

:bounce: 
Hi Suzanne!!:
Espero que mires tus e-mails. quizas te pueda ayudar en la busqueda.
Gracias y hasta luego!!
:chef:


----------

